# Ps3 - f1 2012



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Thought I would start a thread to keep the GT5 thread clean.

I picked up my copy last week, but have yet to take it out the wrapper, given the issues some folk were talking about with steering wheels.

Has a patch or anything been released yet to sort it?

Also, anyone interested in arranging some race nights for those who have it, or are getting it? :driver:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Awaiting delivery of mine from Amazon, hopefully tomorrow. Its my first F1 game on the PS3, no steering wheel either! Read some good reviews of the game though, seems the graphics and gameplay are both excellent.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Good stuff. I've read favourable reviews about it too. 

From what others are saying on here (in the GT5 thread), it seems more suited to those using the control pad.

Look forward to some online action. I used to love playing F1 2010 online.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have played a few hours on the career now, starting to really get the hang of it now with the wheel. In the Caterham in professional difficult I won at Monaco! About 1 second a lap quicker than 2nd place!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I really have to go and turn it on and give it a whirl.

I really hope the difficulty is more realistic for the higher levels this time round, as it was too easy before. 

Are you up for some online racing if we can get enough people together?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Its a good game and the new single player modes are good especially the champions mode where you have to beat the 6 world champions in different situations. Online will be good and I'll be up for it if you let me no when anyone wants a race night. The issue with the wheel is that they have made it more real i.e. less grip at slow speeds therefore it is very different handling to F1 2011 and GT5. I've been playing a lot of GT5 in a league recently so swapping from one game to another with different handling is quite hard.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

As long as they have made the steering more realistic rather than just naff, then I can live with that and hopefully try and master it!

Will wait and see what interest is shown in the online racing and then arrange dates/times.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

How do u do online as I can't seem to work out how to race other people


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Hasan1 said:


> How do u do online as I can't seem to work out how to race other people


Will have to check mate. I've not played it yet.

I'll give it a look later hopefully, and post back unless someone else beats me to it.


----------

